# For those on stock MQB Golf R springs...



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I've been itching to lower my wife's Tiguan to clean up the wheel gap and give it an overall better look. Originally I was going to go with the Tiguan specific H&R springs but I'm afraid of the ride turning "too sporty" or "bouncy" and hearing her complain that I broke her Tiguan's ride.

Going through a few threads in the MQB Tiguan forums I see people are happy riding on the stock MQB Golf R springs and say it rides very much like the stock Tiguan springs all while getting almost a 2" drop.

It seems that those who've done this setup appear to have bought them used. So for those who have installed the stock Golf R springs, where they from a manual transmission Golf R or was it an automatic? Do you think there is a difference in spring rate from one to another? Did you by chance note the colored dots on the front springs? I'm curious if one "lowers" more than another.

Going through VW's parts site I see there are two different part numbers for the stock MQB Golf R front springs while the rear is the same throughout the platform. They also note on the springs with colored dots to indicate which one they are...I've noted them below.

Automatic front springs: 5Q0411105JG - 1 white dot, 1 red dot, 1 blue dot
Manual front springs: 5Q0411105JF - 1 white dot, 1 red dot, 1 violet dot
Automatic/Manual rear springs: 5Q0511115EP

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I used the Automatic Golf R springs on my Tig. Rides like a dream. 

And yes, the H&Rs suck. I bought them initially and took them off almost a week later. Wife couldn't handle the stiffness.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

joszer said:


> I used the Automatic Golf R springs on my Tig. Rides like a dream.
> 
> And yes, the H&Rs suck. I bought them initially and took them off almost a week later. Wife couldn't handle the stiffness.


Ok thanks.

I wonder if there is a huge difference between the automatic and manual transmission part numbers.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Hmmmm, got me a little worried now as I just picked up used springs from a guy that drives a manual Golf R and my Tig is 4Motion so hoping it still rides as nice as joszer's does. Wonder if the manual's springs are slightly stiffer up front to reduce some dipping during slower manual shifting. Well, within the month hopefully I can comment. Looking forward to the mod.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

mattchatr said:


> Hmmmm, got me a little worried now as I just picked up used springs from a guy that drives a manual Golf R and my Tig is 4Motion so hoping it still rides as nice as joszer's does. Wonder if the manual's springs are slightly stiffer upfront to reduce some dipping during slower manual shifting. Well, within the month hopefully I can comment. Looking forward to the mod.


I don't think it will matter which springs you use (auto/manual). I have a set of 2018 RS3 springs in my garage that i put into the Tiguan before I added the Golf R springs and the car drove fine with them. I am 100% positive that the spring rates on the RS3 are stiffer than the Golf R. The reason I didn't leave the RS3 springs in the Tig was that the front springs were too short and they would not preload with the top hat torqued down all the way. I uninstalled them after my wife went over a speedbump and the spring misaligned itself from its collar. The Golf R springs are about one inch taller which ended up working perfectly for the car. 

Any differences between the manual vs auto spring rates would have been overshadowed by the RS3 Spring rates that I had installed for 2 days. Honestly though, with the RS3 springs, the car rode pretty darn well. If it was not for the spring misaligning issue I would have left them in there.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Does anyone know or considered if these might work?? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/H-R-15-19-Volkswagen-Golf-R-2-0T-MK7-VTF-Adjustable-Lowering-Springs-Incl-DCC/324062254387?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

mattchatr said:


> Hmmmm, got me a little worried now as I just picked up used springs from a guy that drives a manual Golf R and my Tig is 4Motion so hoping it still rides as nice as joszer's does. Wonder if the manual's springs are slightly stiffer up front to reduce some dipping during slower manual shifting. Well, within the month hopefully I can comment. Looking forward to the mod.


My guess is that the manual springs would be softer as it wouldn't weigh as much as the automatic transmission. 

If/When you get them installed, take a few pics because I'm really itching to get my wife's lowered after putting the factory wheels back on and seeing that the wheel gap seems to stand out more with the bigger wheels/smaller tires but wondering if there is a difference between the two part numbers. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

In for updates! Trying to figure out the same stuffs.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Posted updates on the Suspension thread:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8803705-Tiguan-Suspension-modifications&p=114332581&viewfull=1#post114332581

Have to give props to joszer for the feedback. I also went with the rear spring spacers, and glad I did!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

mattchatr said:


> Posted updates on the Suspension thread:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8803705-Tiguan-Suspension-modifications&p=114332581&viewfull=1#post114332581
> 
> Have to give props to joszer for the feedback. I also went with the rear spring spacers, and glad I did!


I have a set on the way for my golf r springs. Does anyone have a side shot without the spacers? Figured for $30 I'd get them just to be safe lol


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Are you guys buying the Golf R springs new or just catching a used set that's up for sale?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Are you guys buying the Golf R springs new or just catching a used set that's up for sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Bought mine used for like $100 CAD, the fellow who owned them took them off first 2,000Km and put lowering springs on his R so they are like new.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

I bought a used set of rears on ebay for $75 shipped and brand new fronts from a VW dealer for about $150 shipped.


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Has anyone looked into the E10-85-041-01-22 Golf R kit from Eibach.
Its only a .2" Front / .6" Rear drop but it should have a better spring rate than OE Golf R springs.
They're listed a progressive. Not sure if the OE Golf R springs are progressive....

https://eibach.com/us/1887/E10-85-04...Golf-R-pro-kit


----------

